
Ask HN: If I 'Show HN', how many will visit? - chasedehan
Ask HN: If I &#x27;Show HN&#x27;, how many will visit?
======
orliesaurus
Depends...20K visits if it hits the front page amd stays there a few hours???
If I remember from the past time I hit 1st that is...

------
mostlystatic
My last three Show HN submissions:

3 points -> 10 views

1 point -> 25 views

1 point -> 24 views

None of them made it to the Show HN frontpage.

------
gus_massa
For a normal submission, the rule of thumb is 100 * upvotes. YMMV

------
slater
12.

